# Oscar Emergency Possibly!!!!



## Enki (Mar 26, 2008)

Hey guys

I currently have a baby red oscar in my 10 gallon. He (I think) currently 1 inch long. 

ok so here is the problem, when i woke up today there is one grey/green spot right next to the gill on each side. when i first saw this, I thought it was mold, but the weird thing is that they are perfectly symmetrical on each side, at the exact same spot on each side.

hopefully its nothing i need to worry about, I did a tank clean just in case, and is currently monitoring the situation...anyone know what those spots are and what I should do with it......really hope he/she is ok, i already got the little guy trained.

thanks for all the help.


----------



## Pablo (Mar 27, 2006)

What's a 'tank clean'


----------



## kweenshaker (Mar 11, 2006)

yeah we need more details, such as water parametres, etc.

and how do you train a fish?


----------



## Enki (Mar 26, 2008)

Hey

sorry, ummm what i meant by tank clean is just a 25% water change, vaccumed the gravel, scrubbed the sides....the typical stuff.

and for training the thing, i watched a youtube video of training oscars....basically the idea of classical conditioning.

so you start with some stimuli (hand on glass or light), used fingure on glass.

and everytime you put ur fingure on the glass and it comes to the fingure, give a treat.....repeat until this happens everytime.

and then u have a hoop like thing, or something u want it to do in the water, and using the fingure or light, guide the fish to do that thing, and if it does, give it a treat. repeat this process until you get to the stage where u wll put ur fingure on the glass and it would swim through the hoop.

thanks where i am at right now.

lol


----------



## Calmer (Mar 9, 2008)

I have seen Oscars jump from a open top 90gal like a bass to grab a food pellet from someones hand. Not recommended without a safety net as the fish could land on the floor. The trick is to offer the food in the middle of the tank so the fish doesn't fall on the floor. *I really do not recommend this at all.*

Some owners reach in the water and give the Oscar a little rub on it's back like giving a dog an ear rub.

My wife puts her cupped hand in the aquarium and the female guppies come over and sit in her cupped hands. She raises her cupped hand up and down and the guppies love it.

It makes me wonder who is doing the training


----------



## Calmer (Mar 9, 2008)

Ooops sorry....ahh yeah, if the spots are the same size and symmetrical and at the same position on both sides of the fish then there may not be a problem.
Like always keep an eye on them.


----------



## Enki (Mar 26, 2008)

thanks man, going to the pets store tomorrow to see there is a baby tiger or albino oscar to keep him/her company...lol


----------



## kweenshaker (Mar 11, 2006)

that's amazing! I've never heard of that...although I have heard that the oscar is the dog of fishes!!

I hope he is ok.....I don't know much about fish diseases, but hopefully someone else will. Did you test your water?

Also, are you going to put him in a bigger tank? A 10 gallon is too small for an oscar, and DEFINITELY too small for two.....they need at least a 55 gallon tank when they're full grown. Are you going to put anything else with him/them eventually? I've always liked the look of green and striped tiger barbs with oscars.


----------



## Enki (Mar 26, 2008)

ya 

i did...and nothing is out of the ordinary....

and ya dont worry, he/she is just in here temperarily. He/she will be in a 55 as soon as i move into my new place....

but, i dont know what fish to put it in with...i am just worried that the tiger barbs would be eaten by the grown up oscar...hahaha


----------



## fishlover93 (Feb 25, 2008)

sru to say this buddy but two oscars shouldn't be ina 10 gallon tank unless you have a different tank a much much bigger one.This could cause death to both fish because they are really stressed out.


----------



## fishlover93 (Feb 25, 2008)

sry didn't c u're last post but ya tiger barbs will be eaten by the oscar i would know since i had 5 tigers and they all got eaten by my big male oscar


----------



## Enki (Mar 26, 2008)

hahahaha.....ya...thats the prob right now, like i cant think of another fish that would be a good tank mate for the thing.....well other than a pleco....lol

I read in other websites that u can mix it with other cichlids like jack damseys and red devils....but i fear that they are too agressive for oscars.


----------



## dekstr (Oct 23, 2007)

If fish could do something like Jin the Dog , I would dedicate my life to fish tricks training.


----------



## Pablo (Mar 27, 2006)




----------



## Enki (Mar 26, 2008)

hahaha.....well dont no how to achieve the skateboard fish....but technically speaking, it is possible to train the fish to swis around urfinger or seomthing


----------



## Riceburner (Mar 14, 2008)

mine will come up and bite my finger......


----------



## Pablo (Mar 27, 2006)

fishlover93 said:


> sru to say this buddy but two oscars shouldn't be ina 10 gallon tank unless you have a different tank a much much bigger one.This could cause death to both fish because they are really stressed out.


Even a 2" oscar is not well off in a 10 gallon due to excersise requirements.


----------



## fishlover93 (Feb 25, 2008)

ya so r u agreeing witt me or disagreeing with me?


----------



## Fishfinder (Feb 17, 2008)

Since you said it was a baby oscar, maybe those spots are just some well...spots or colouring that is coming in as it matures? Just a guess.


----------



## Enki (Mar 26, 2008)

ya thats what i am thinking off too....cus the spots have not grown with in the last few days....and he/she seems to be doing fine....and when i was examining it....it wasnt like a bump....its just weird cus i never seen red oscars that have green spots on either side


----------



## Enki (Mar 26, 2008)

but ya, i just put some new javas in, fake off course....but he/she seems to really like it....and definitely brings out the red colour....soon he will be moved to my 30 gal


----------



## Enki (Mar 26, 2008)

o, also another question.....

i have been doing some research on the growth rate of oscars....they all seem to say that it slows down from the inch a month growth rate at about 7 inchs....and then only grows about 1 inch a year.....

does it really go that slow after 7 inches?


----------

